# What is the DWR's definition of a Bow



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

What is the DWR's definition of a "bow"? From what I read, this crazy thing might be legal. What are your thoughts? Penetration just seemed ok, but **** it put that hog down quick! It's a silly concept :lol:

[youtube:jkqqia3l]http://www.youtube.com/v/av2pSSfW-WI?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:jkqqia3l]


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ummmm.....

that's a slingshot.

According to the Big Game Field Regulations, it would not be legal. Here, I'll show you:



Utah 2011 Big Game Field Regulations said:


> *Archery* equipment
> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-11
> *Archery equipment may be used* during any big
> game hunt except the muzzleloader hunt. To hunt
> ...


The rules specifically say "archery equipment" and "bow". It doesn't say "slingshot" anywhere.

Definition of "archery" from Merriam-Webster: 
1. the art, practice, or skill of shooting with bow and arrow.

Definition of "bow" from Merriam-Webster: 
1a. something bent into a simple curve
2. a weapon that is made of a strip of flexible material with a cord connecting the two ends and holding the strip bent that is used to propel an arrow.

Definition of "slingshot" from Merriam-Webster: 
1. a forked stick with an elastic band.

big difference.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! Just think what kind of penetration he could have got if he wasn't shooting that crappy mechanical head! Put a bear razor or a Zwicky on that arrow and he'd probably shot clean through that pig. He did the right thing by shooting it in the open position, he's obviously been around. I wonder what the poundage is on that thing? Couldn't be too much, he's gripping it like a slingshot and if it were too much weight the pouch would slip through his fingers. Goes to show ya don't need much energy to put an arrow through a critter.

And as long as we're defining a "bow"... Todays modern Complicated Mechanical Arrow Shooting Devices are NOTHING like Websters definition.  Armed with that thought, I see no reason why that weapon wouldn't be legal. As long as it meets the minimum poundage requirement and shoots accurately enough to kill an animal clean and quick, why not? He demonstrated quite well it's effectiveness. I see no problem with it. Very cool.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Wow! Just think what kind of penetration he could have got if he wasn't shooting any mechanical head! Put a bear razor or a Zwicky or a Snuffer on that arrow and he'd probably shot clean through that pig.


 Fixed it for ya.

I'm thinking it's a legal way to shoot a hog. Hand drawn and hand held. I'm not sure though.

I know a guy from Soda Springs Idaho that killed a bear with a weighted spear. He set his treestand above a bait and speared it from above.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

longbow said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Just think what kind of penetration he could have got if he wasn't shooting any mechanical head!


 Fixed it for ya.

Just hung myself, didn't I?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


Nope. I might be an old Epek boy, and I still believe them to be sound heads for what they are. But, I'll still take a solid fixed blade head over ANY mechanical head any day.

Mechanicals were invented to be a crutch for speed/distance freaks and guys who cant tune their equipment. Period.

Remeber folks, *hunting* has NEVER been about "how far"...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

PBH said:


> ummmm.....
> 
> that's a slingshot.
> 
> ...


Hey fella, no need to be snarky. :O//: I'm not sitting here trying to trump the system and piss you off. Just wanted to see your guys' thoughts on this device. Would I use one for big game? No. If I was on a multi-day backpacking trip in September and I wanted to shoot a grouse for dinner, I would sure as hell love to have one of these.

I guess the whole planet just looks at merriam websters as "god" :_O=: . :roll:

You could easily attach more powerful bands and a make a loop for a mechanical release to eliminate "pinching" and it would probably get pretty good penetration on a deer.

Anyways.....

yeah Tex I dunno what the deal was with that grim reaper :lol: I'm sure the extra weight of a beefy fixed blade would have been more helpful. I wish I could see the Kinetic energy comparisons to a 40lb recurve, see how much of a difference there is.

I think it's a nifty device myself.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He was plugging Grim Reaper at the start of the video. Oh well, it worked, dead is dead...

You know, a spear gun for fish works the very same way as this device. The only difference is the spear gun is always ****ed like a cross bow. Also, under water the spear looses it's momentum very fast so close shots are a must. But out of water it looks to be a pretty deadly weapon. I'd like to get one just to dick around with it at the very least. In the video he called it a fishing slingshot too. Think how versatile it would be on bow fishing. After you shoot your fish, just holster that thing and deal with getting the fish off the arrow without having to fuss with a big clumsy bow. Now think how neat it would be as a compact survival weapon to have with you in your pack on camping and backpacking trips. The possibilities are endless! That's it, I'm buyin one!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's it, I'm buyin one!


I wanna get one too! I think you could use this for the archery hunt as long as you could get the required draw weight on it. But seriously keep one of these in your pack for an emergency meal!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > That's it, I'm buyin one!
> ...


Yeah it's probably not legal, but who knows. One F&G officer might say it's ok and another will say it's not.

The Bowfishing Idea is great! A bow is an annoying thing to deal with if you are on a boat bringing in a carp.

I've seen some mods of regular Crossman wrist rockets with a whisker biscuit and even a small toilet scrubber head used for the arrow rest.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it'd be fun to mess with. Probably shoots faster than my longbow.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a Marksman slingshot that I upgraded the bands on (feels around 35lbs+/- at full draw) and added a Whisker Biscuit. The arrows are just some cheap 31" carbon fibers with field tips and the nock has been replaced with a golf tee that's been epoxied into place, keeping the slippage from happening. Still a few more tweaks yet, but I'm looking forward to setting it up for bowfishing for next Spring.

http://www.youtube.com/user/wildernesso ... 6LxKfpAPYA

This is where I picked up the idea for it originally. The fella calls it a slingbow.


----------

